# New ASUS not booting



## amarok1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Laptop has been working perfectly until the other day when I was booting it up. The Asus Tek easy flash utility started and there was a progress bar saying "erasing". When it reached 100% there was another progress bar saying "programming". When this one reached 100% the system shut down. Now when I switch on the laptop the startup sequence does not even reach the BIOS. I have already tried removing all power cables and battery and holding down the power button. This worked once, but then the whole problem repeated itself. How can this be fixed preferably without sending the laptop back to asus for repair ( I bought it in the UK and I am living in Italy)? I have a video of the above description if that's any use to anyone,

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems like your BIOS got updated automatically or something went wrong there 
but here is a good tutorial on how to try to flash it the BIOS again so you can actually download the BIOS that came with the system You can download it from Asus's website under your laptop model 
G73JH BIOS Update - Step by Step Newbie Tutorial


----------



## amarok1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi loda. Thanks for the reply. I've had a look on the asus website and I've downloaded the latest bios version for my system. Looking at the video i took I can see that it's on version 202 and the asus website has 203. Unfortunately there's no way that i know to actually get into the BIOS itself. When I start up the laptop the drives and fans start but I get no further than a black featureless screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay so You can not even get into the BIOS? 
If you are not even seeing the ASUS logo screen and can not get into BIOS that means that flash utility bricked your bIOS and there is no other option but to send it in to ASUS and have it fixed


----------



## amarok1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you think there's any way of re-setting the bios to factory settings to see if that makes a difference? I've heard there may be a reset "hole" somewhere that I can poke something into. Or perhaps removing the cmos battery for a little while? Trouble is, I don't want to void the warranty by disassembling the laptop|!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Contact Asus and use the warranty.


----------

